# "Favorite" Spitfire Mark



## claidemore (Apr 10, 2008)

I thought we should have a more 'complete' poll with all the most important marks of Supermarine Spitfire. Rather than ask which is the best, it seems to make more sense to vote for our favourites (multiple choice) for whatever reasons, paint job, engine, guns, speed, range etc. 

I'll omit the Seafires to shorten the list a bit. 

Did a quick look throught the existing polls, didn't see one exactly like this, but I mighta missed it. If it is a redo of an existing poll, I apologize in advance. But really, can we have too many polls about Spitfires? 

Claidemore


----------



## Juha (Apr 10, 2008)

Hello
I voted for Mk I because of its contributions during the BoB
for VIII and XIV because IMHO they were the best WWII Spits
Mk XII because of its looks and because it was an excellent low level fighter
Mk XVIII was also excellent fighter even early post war period
and PR XIX was IMHO the best PR Spit

Juha

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## claidemore (Apr 10, 2008)

I voted Mk IX because it is the 'definative' Spitfire, equal to all its opponents, loved by it's pilots, and a 'temporary expediant' that became the backbone of Fighter Command. I chose the PR XI because of its range, ceiling and paint job, PR Blue and invasion stripes are eye candy as far as I'm concerned. Finally I voted for the MkXIV, for it's unsurpassed climb rate, excellent maneuverability, high ceiling, and good performance at all altitudes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Glider (Apr 11, 2008)

I went for the PRXI simply because it was the best single engined PR plane of the war with no exceptions in any country. 
Indeed with the exceptions of the Mossie and Ki46 probably the best PR of the war.


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 11, 2008)

Well the MkVIII is my favourite simply because of its good looks (especially with a sharks mouth  ) however I'm also partial to the Vc with the Volkes filter, which most normal people seem to think looks ugly.


----------



## Marcel (Apr 11, 2008)

Mark I, It's the first one of the breed, the "mother of all Spitfires". A very modern a/c when it was designed, but still firm roots in the thirties with fabric covered ailerons and gun calibre MG's


----------



## maut9r (Apr 12, 2008)

Just found this board today, I'm really liking it so far. I went with the XIV. That big Griffon and 5-bladed prop out front with the bulges over the valve covers to get it to fit and the classic Spit lines make it my favorite by far.


----------



## Flightpath (Apr 13, 2008)

Hi,

I like the look of the earlier Spitfires, so the MK V Spitfire is my favorite because it looks like the earlier marks but has the more powerful engine and was (for a time) the best in the sky.
(But after seeing the photo of 'Grey Nurse' from Wildcat I might have to change my mind!) 

cheers,

-John


----------



## Tombo (Apr 15, 2008)

I woted for Mk IX,because Im building one from an old Pica kit in 1/5 scale.


----------



## sixstrings (Apr 15, 2008)

Love the Spitfire Mk IX. Could beat the FW-190,had 20mm cannon.and still looked good. Still prefer the P-51D as my all time favorite,but nothig in the sky looked as beautiful as the Spitfire. New to this site and find it very interesting.I'm a avid Combat Flight Simmer....CFS3,MAW,CFS3 Korea,OFF,CFS3 PTO,IL2 1946,are my favorite flight simms.Cheers,Scott


----------



## Pong (Apr 25, 2008)

Voted for Mk VIII.


----------



## A4K (Apr 25, 2008)

I can't decide on just one, I love different Spits for different reasons.

The 'classic' for me though would have to be the Mk.Ia (that, the P-51D and Bf109E are the reasons I got into warbirds in the first place), but I love the Mk.Vb (with and without trop. filters), VIIIc, IXb/e, FR and LF.XIVe, and PR.IV aswell.

A Spitfire is pretty much a beautiful aircraft no matter what mark it is...with the exception of the long HF wing-tipped versions, somehow spoils the lines...


----------



## parsifal (Apr 25, 2008)

My vote is for the Mk IX. What can you say, a war winner.


----------



## MAJOR PAYNE (Apr 25, 2008)

Definitely MkIII


----------



## Wurger (Apr 27, 2008)

I'm with A4K.


----------



## starling (May 9, 2008)

I went for the MK9.One reason.Fear nought.starling.


----------



## Torch (May 9, 2008)

I like this one.


----------



## ju87 (May 25, 2008)

Mk XIV Griffon 61/65 is what i chose.

ju87


----------



## Haztoys (May 25, 2008)

maut9r said:


> I went with the XIV. That big Griffon and 5-bladed prop out front with the bulges over the valve covers to get it to fit and the classic Spit lines make it my favorite by far.



I hear you I could not say it better ...But one point you messed the sound of the Griffon is killer ...

And the Mk1 do to BoB and what it started and turned in too...


----------



## drgondog (May 25, 2008)

Prettiest fighter ever built in my opinion. I like the Mk XIV as the best version to reach combat as an all around dogfighter.


----------



## Hot Space (May 25, 2008)

I've alway's thought the 22's 24's were great looking birds 8)


----------



## A4K (May 27, 2008)

Nice shot of the Seafire XV, Torch!


----------

